# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne > Chirurgia plastyczna >  rozstępy usuwanie

## cicha

Koleżanka mi powiedziała, że stare rozstępy mozna usunąć operacyjnie. Prawda? Nigdzie nie mogę znaleźć o tym informacji, szukałam już w internecie. Czy ktoś z Was przeszedł taką operację? Ile to kosztuje? 
Próbowalam już zlikwidować je różnymi kremami, masciami, nawet tymi drogimi, ale nie pomogło.
Trochę mi to przeszkadza, zwłaszcza latem jak jestem na wakacjach i ubiorę strój kąpielowy.

Proszę o pomoc.

----------


## focus9

Fraxel laser

To najnowszej generacji system laserowy do regeneracji i odmładzania skóry. Fraxel laser nie naświetla jednorodnie powierzchni skóry ale „dziurkuje” ja tysiącami mikroskopijnych laserowych „igieł”. Powstają fragmentaryczne (fractional- stad nazwa metody), mikroskopowe uszkodzenia (MTZ- microthermal treatment zones) skóry, spowodowane podgrzaniem tkanek. Impulsy lasera wnikają w skórę w odpowiedniej odległości tak, by nie powodować oparzenia ale skutecznie pobudzić skórę właściwą do regeneracji.
Peeling chemiczny z użyciem kwasu glikolowego

Kwas glikolowy, w niskich koncentracjach zmniejsza kohezję korneocytów, zmniejszając grubość warsty rogowej. W dużych stężeniach natomiast powoduje oderwanie się keratynocytów i epidermolizę, stymuluje produkcję nowych komórek naskórka i syntezę włókien kolagenowych w warstwie powierzchniowej skóry właściwej. Dlatego w powtarzanych terapiach powoduje zgrubienie skóry właściwej i naskórka.
Mikrodermabrazja

Regeneruje i uelastycznia skórę, pobudza krążenie, pobudza produkcję kolagenu i elastyny. Zabieg jest bezpieczny i bezbolesny, polega na mechanicznym złuszczaniu warstw naskórka specjalnym aparatem, który ściera i wysysa starte komórki. Zabieg nie wymaga rekonwalescencji. Można łączyć z peelingiem kwasem glikolowym lub TCA.
Mezoterapia

Wstrzykiwanie do uszkodzonych tkanek specjalnie opracowanych koktajli z różnych substancji w celu indukowania odpowiedzi fibroblastycznej w skórze właściwej z regeneracją kolagenu. Można łączyć z peelingiem kwasem glikolowym.
Inne metody

Leczenie farmakologiczne – retinoidy (tretinoina – np. Retin A) – powodują normalizację procesów rogowacenia, wpływ na procesy zapalne w skórze, zapobiegają degradacji kolagenu, stymulują fibroblasty do synyezy kolagenu,
Dermabrazja - wykorzystuje urządzenie podobne do wiertła dentystycznego. Wirująca głowica aparatu pokryta jest drobnymi, ostrymi elementami ścierającymi powierzchnię skóry. Zabiegi wykonywane są przez chirurgów plastyków w znieczuleniu ogólnym lub miejscowym, w zależności od rozległości i głębokości planowanego zabiegu, wieku i stanu pacjenta.
Lasery – barwnikowy, miedziowy, CO2 - zabieg polega na złuszczaniu naskórka przez podgrzanie i odpreparowanie warstw naskórka. Wymaga kilkudniowej rekonwalescencji, ponieważ powstała rana jest bolesna, zaczerwieniona , obrzęknięta i pokryta strupem.
Chirurgiczne wycięcie rozstępów - jedyna terapia definitywna to operacja polegająca na wycięciu dotkniętego rozstępami kawałka skóry, co wiąże się oczywiście z pozostawieniem blizny.

----------

